# Potato Crisps



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's a sad day today - very sad.

During our recent French wanderings (back 3 weeks now), we rekindled our love of Lays Fromage Potato Crisps. 

I rarely eat crisps in the UK but on the Continent, Lays reign supreme and are very tasty. If you haven't tried them then do so.

So, why is it a sad day today? We brought back 4 big bags and I've just thrown the last empty packet into the wheelie bin.  

What I'd really like to read is "Ah, didn't you know that you can now get Lays Crisps in the UK at Lidl/Aldi/Asda or wherever"


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Best French crisps?

There's only one winner: Super-U own brand sourcream and chive.

Utterly divine.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

So you have lay-ed them to rest :roll: 

Strange isn't it and each to their own, after years working in the Middle East and only being able to buy Lays I absolutely hate them and take UK crisps abroad.  

I have definitely seen them on sale up here somewhere so I will keep my eyes peeled when next out shopping  

Norman.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How come you can buy "crisps" in France?

UK is the only country that doesn't call them "chips"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes :!: :!: discovered them up in fort william, can't get enough and sensibly priced too.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Not the most healthy of foods though chaps are they?
I think some of you guys need to start watching your diet a bit.....

Don't want you getting tubby like me!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> pippin wrote.....How come you can buy "crisps" in France?
> 
> UK is the only country that doesn't call them "chips"


You are quite correct. The French ones are named "Chips" - I used the Crisps word so as to avoid confusion - but I failed :lol:

OK - Lays Fromage Chips are great (I'll give the SuperU version a try next time).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not too bad according to the packet, cheap as chips too


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

same as walkers, only they don't have Gary!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't stand Walkers, I always felt like I was eating his ears   

Did like their ChipSticks though, but I have to buy the Morrisons ones for a fix now and then, Yum Yum


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wikipedia for everything

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lay's


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Try
www.frenchclick.co.uk


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Lays are Walkers.
Walkers are only Walkers in the UK.

A friend of mine never knew that until I told her. She loves Lays but cant stand Walkers. Go figure.
Have you tried the Mystery flavours , you are meant to guess whatvthey are and enter a competition. They all taste like spag bol to me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Evrey dy a skhooldy


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


There is no doubt about it, Lays are the best, nowt else can touch them.


norm


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

what about those that come in a clear crinkly plastic bag? they are lush (salted only I think) can't get those in the UK but can in Spain.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

When in France we usually go for the MOUTARD flavour. Was able to get something similar a while ago in uk but they seem to have disappeared. It is not too many years ago that you could only get plain crisps (chips) in France.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

When in France we usually go for the MOUTARD flavour. Was able to get something similar a while ago in uk but they seem to have disappeared. It is not too many years ago that you could only get plain crisps (chips) in France.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

salomon said:


> Lays are Walkers.
> Walkers are only Walkers in the UK.
> 
> A friend of mine never knew that until I told her. She loves Lays but cant stand Walkers. Go figure.
> Have you tried the Mystery flavours , you are meant to guess whatvthey are and enter a competition. They all taste like spag bol to me


No they are not. 
They are now owned by the same parent company, but apparently production, flavourings, distribution etc are still separate and individual to the two separate brands.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Tucano said:


> So you have lay-ed them to rest :roll:
> 
> Strange isn't it and each to their own, after years working in the Middle East and only being able to buy Lays I absolutely hate them and take UK crisps abroad.
> 
> ...


So totally agree. In the Middle East all you could get was Lays apart from some local produce ( cardboard springs to mind ) and always tried to take UK crisps back with us.

Am sure have seen Lays in ASDA. Will check next time am in there.

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Amazon flog em. http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_9vkkkbr_b

Ian


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We always buy Lays in Spain. Hadn't realised we could get them in France. Our friends who live in France say they are the best because they are cooked in olive oil. 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We'll lookout for the super U ones. I've never shopped in Super U!

Val


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> salomon wrote..........Lays are Walkers.
> Walkers are only Walkers in the UK.
> 
> A friend of mine never knew that until I told her. She loves Lays but cant stand Walkers. Go figure.........................


Lays might well be part of the Walkers empire but the Lays crisps (chips) on sale in France are in a totally different league to Walkers crisps sold in the UK. Not even chalk n cheese - more like comparing a Ferrari to a Lada. :lol:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A very frequent add here on French TV - maybe in UK as well. Forgive me if you are sick of it already :wink:

Paul


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Another vote for Lays - I don't eat crisps in the UK but they are the first thing I buy when we go to France.

Our 'sad day' is looming because we are nearly out of Raspberry Tesseire Sirop - we brought back several bottles of it, and we will have to go back to UK squash which just isn't the same,


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

bertieburstner said:


> what about those that come in a clear crinkly plastic bag? they are lush (salted only I think) can't get those in the UK but can in Spain.


And in Portugal, I love 'em!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I love crisps / chips but have never heard of (or seen) Lay's - so I will have a look and give you my opinion when I can.....

we usually buy the cheapest ones that we can find......

but I have very fond memories of the old style Smith's with the blue salt twist, I like them unsalted so used to leave the blue salt twist or the blue salt packet unopened.

But I have not spotted Lay's in Intermarche, LeClerc, Carrefour, Casino or any other supermarket - maybe I need to open my eyes more.....

Thanks for the heads up.....

Dave


----------

